# hardware injection - coding a lumbar hardware



## vjefcoats (Apr 16, 2010)

Good morning!

I need some help coding a lumbar hardware injection L4 & S1 with fluoro.  S/P lumbar fusion.  Would I use unlisted code x 2?  Diagnosis?

Thanks
Vicki, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 16, 2010)

I've asked this before and was told to use an unlisted code.  Curious what others will suggest...


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a hardware injection once and found a Q & A in the Anesthesia & Pain Management Coding Alert from July 2006 where is stated:
"The best codes for hardware blocks are 22899(unlisted procedure, spine) and 64999(unlisted procedure, nervous system).  Whichever you choose is a personal choice, but some coders opt for 64999 because they're reporting a pain management procedure.

Only report your unlisted-procedure code once for the entire service provided, even if your physician administers mulitple injections at multiple levels(instead of reporting the code multiple times with modifier 59).

Adjust your fee accordingly to reflect the multiple injections.  Many groups base their fee for 64999 on the facet joint injection codes and multiply it by the number of injections performed."


----------

